

Promising degradable plastic, created from shrimp shells - sinned
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2014/05/promising-solution-to-plastic-pollution/

======
Harperdog
This is great!

------
jqm
One question...

How many shrimp will it take to supply a city the size of LA with plastic?

It's a neat idea in theory and for niche applications. But I don't see
(unfortunately) petroleum based plastics going anywhere soon.

